# Lee County



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Anybody hunting this big ole place?
Sue


----------



## godogs57 (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah.....big bucks all around this summer....too hot still to do any good. Passing up easy shots at does, etc waithing on Mr. Big Shot


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, just a little.............


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

godogs,
Mr. Big Shot's out there, for sure!
Nic,
Has the Redhead gone with you, yet, or does she bowhunt?
Sue


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2007)

Sue, I gave up bowhuntin` a few years ago due to a worn out shoulder. The Redhead does all her killin` with a 243.

I might start traditional bowhuntin` again next year, dependin` on how my shoulder is.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nic,
I remember you telling me that! Sorry about my memory! Did y'all get a downpour tonight? We surely did!
Oh, how's your knee?
Sue


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 13, 2007)

We got 2 inches yesterday evenin`, and close to an inch this evenin`.

My knee seems to be doin` fine now. It bothers me just enough to make me a grouch! But, I like that!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nic,
Did y'all get a soaking today (Friday)? 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anything going on in Lee County? I know one thing...I won't be doing much walking around the Kinchafoonee Creek Bridge on GA 118 much. I went to Americus yesterday to see my brother and there was a dang big ole rattler crossing the road up there! I almost ran off the road down the embankment!
Sue


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 7, 2007)

That`s a bad place to run off the road Sue, but if you do, give me a holler and me and my baby boy will come drag you out.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Oct 7, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> That`s a bad place to run off the road Sue, but if you do, give me a holler and me and my baby boy will come drag you out.



Appreciate that, Nic! Knew I could count on you two gents!
Sue


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 9, 2007)

is anyone seeing any deer? i have 200 acres close to smithville and all i have seen is 1 4point and a doe. my trail cam show all the deer moving at night


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 23, 2007)

I Put This Under The Sumter County Header Also. Anyone Got A Place I Could Shoot A Hog At. I Want To Load Up My Freezer With Deer And Hog Meat For 2008. I Am Not Looking For Big Ones, Just A Meat Hog Or Two. If Anyone Knows Of A Spot Or A Farmer That Needs Help, Shoot Me Your Contact Info. Thank You.

Brian


----------

